# Salford Nightingale



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anyone remember Ray Trainer, Worked with him on many occassions through the latter 80's early 90's. best remembered for his renditions of "Delilah" after a few Thistle cans.

Phil


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Ray Traynor, big guy,? union man,? I sailed with him on an Uglands supply boat early 80's, and met him while working for RFA in the mid 80's, last I saw him he was working for Fishers on a little job picking up nuclear cargo's around northern Europe, mid 90's, he was bosun and used to do a round trip on Sally ferries when the Fishers ship was laid in Dunkirk waiting for cargo, he must be retired now, allways laughing.


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Timo, thats the guy. I was also a Bosun on ship in Dunkirk when Ray was a relief AB and often went for day trips with the Sally vessels.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

I probably met you then, I was AB on the Sally Sky and I remember seeing him and some other crew doing day trips over to Ramsgate, I thought he was bosun, must have got my wires crossed some where, I cant remember the name of the ship you were on but I remember you used to lay in Dunkirk for days at a time waiting for cargo.


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Timo, wires not crossed my friend. Ray became Bosun on the ship later on when I was moved over to the Deep sea fleet again. But yes we probarbly met on the ship. Yes we did lay up in Dunkirk for some length of time awaiting cargo.


----------



## Steve Birkenhead (Mar 9, 2007)

I sailed with Ray, if you can call it sailing, on the "LM Balder", a Land and Marine barge Laying a cable from Folkestone to Sangatte and testing some new fangled cable trenching machine which kept breaking down and having to be fixed by a crew of miserable ex navy divers. We were on nights, out of the way, splicing replacement buoy wires. He made a ship in a bottle for me which I still have. I paid off in Leith and haven't seen Ray Traynor since, although recently working in Manchester I tried to look him up, I already knew he'd moved from Salford to Fallowfield but don't know if he's still there. A couple of young lads on the site I was working on thought he was working as a security guard but that may not be certain. Anyway if you are out there Fatty give me a shout, it'd be nice to see you again


----------



## william.marshall439 (May 3, 2009)

Hi Phil, I too remember Ray from the PNTL ships, I was there 13 years, of course I remember you, its Bill Marshall here, Cat/Off, retired now for 5 year and enjoying every minute,hope you are keeping well,all the best.


----------



## Phil Houghton (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Billy,

Nice to hear from you, How are things??
I hope all is well with you in your retirement. I left the fleet in 98 and sometimes wish I where back.
I have not heard or seen of Ray in years.
I have been in touch with a couple of other hands from PNTL days and am still seeking out old photos to post on site.
Keep in touch Billy.

regardsPhil


----------



## Darren1964 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys I'm Ray Traynors son Darren, Dad has never left Salford , he moved to Fallowfield Avenue in Ordsall before moving to Seedley, he is now divorced and living in Eccles .... Dad still loves and is very proud of his merchant navy past, he currently is still working for a security company along the banks of the manchester ship canal and still talks about returning to sea


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

When I saw the post title "Salford Nightingale" I thought it was going to be about Singing Lucy a well known lady who sang in the Clowes Hotel in Salford in the old days. I remember a Traynor when I sailed out of Salford in the 50's and 60's. Tommy Traynor if my memory is correct.
Alec.


----------



## goldcoin£1 (Jul 22, 2017)

*Ray Trainer*

Hi Phil I don't know if you remember me Denis Cook am still hear I was just working With Darren Ray's son and he was saying his father is not very well at the moment..I see Billy Marshall posted a note..Hi Bill hope you and your wife are well am still in the same old Job.All take Care Denis


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

I see on a facebook site that Ray passed away in the last day or two. Rest in peace Ray.


----------



## goldcoin£1 (Jul 22, 2017)

*Ray*

Hi timo thanks for the news which is very sad..Rest in peace Ray


----------



## Hulme (Dec 13, 2017)

*Friend of Ray's - John Hulme*



Darren1964 said:


> Hi guys I'm Ray Traynors son Darren, Dad has never left Salford , he moved to Fallowfield Avenue in Ordsall before moving to Seedley, he is now divorced and living in Eccles .... Dad still loves and is very proud of his merchant navy past, he currently is still working for a security company along the banks of the manchester ship canal and still talks about returning to sea


Hi Darren, sorry to hear about your Dad. My Dad and yours were at sea together. Ray continued to correspond with my family and my mum and myself were hoping to meet up with him in Manchester this festive season. She had left her address book at home in Durban. I looked him up on the internet today and we discovered he has gone. Very sad. I heard lots of stories from when they were much younger. best wishes. John's daughter - Jacqueline


----------

